# Lumapower MRV



## ernsanada (May 19, 2007)

I just received the Lumapower MRV from Ricky. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/162392

Shipping took 5 days from Hong Kong.

Fit and finsih is excellent.

Type III Hard Anodize has some scratches on the tail cap. Not that bad, something I can live with.

Nicely packaged.








































































Another light to add to the Lumapower Family.






Left to Right, Lumapower MRV, Lumapower M1, Lumapower D-Mini






Left to Right, Lumapower MRV, Lumapower M1, Lumpower D-Mini






Lumapower MRV @ 80"






Lumapower M1 Cree SMO @ 80"






Lumapower D-Mini SMO @ 80"






Lumapower MRV @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower M1 Cree SMO @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower D-Mini SMO @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, Lumapower M1 Cree SMO @ 80"






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, Lumapower D-Mini SMO @ 80"






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, Lumapower M1 Cree SMO @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, Lumapower D-Mini SMO @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, VB-16 (SSC P4 USWOI) 






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, VB-16 (SSC P4 USWOI) 






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, VB-16 (SSC P4 USWOI) @ 80"






Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, VB-16 (SSC P4 USWOI) @ 80" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## woodrow (May 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures as always! It would be easy for one to be very jealous of your Lumapower Collection. 

One quick question. Since the camera cannot capture everything the human eye can, how much brighter overall would you rate the MRV compared to the M1 and D-mini, not just throw?


----------



## Geogecko (May 19, 2007)

Nice pictures. Interesting how flawless the MRV beam appears to be, compared to other lights that have ringy beamshots...


----------



## vic2367 (May 20, 2007)

must resist,,:sweat:


----------



## lumapower (May 20, 2007)

Hi ernsanada,

Thank you very much for nice pictures and beamshots comparison. 

Best rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## ernsanada (May 20, 2007)

The Ripoffs CO-188 fits the Lumapower MRV.

I used this holster on my Streamlight 1 Watt Luxeon Propolymer 4AA Flashlight.





















Sorry about the missing pictures. Image Shack has lost them.


----------



## Norm (May 20, 2007)

The MRV is built for throw. I'm am curious as to how it would compare with a modified Mag with standard reflector and Cree running about 1 Amp. I love the look of the MRV but just wonder what I would gain over the Mag Mod which is one of my longest throwing lights.
Norm


----------



## whc (May 20, 2007)

Niice to see comparison of the MRV and 4g VB-16.

Is the MRV's beam really ring less?, the only thing holding me back vas the lack of op-reflector and 2x18650 extension tube for the MRV. But must say it is hard to resist getting the MRV, looks awesome ...


----------



## ernsanada (May 20, 2007)

whc said:


> Niice to see comparison of the MRV and 4g VB-16.
> 
> Is the MRV's beam really ring less?, the only thing holding me back vas the lack of op-reflector and 2x18650 extension tube for the MRV. But must say it is hard to resist getting the MRV, looks awesome ...



Yes the beam on my light is ringless. I was very suprised when I first turned on the light. A very well designed reflector.


----------



## ernsanada (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Ganp (May 21, 2007)

Nice review and excellent pic's :twothumbs 

That MRV certainly looks the business - I really like the styling. Except that is, for the chromed LE - I think that looks out of place. 

For me an HA alloy sleeve would have finished it better. I'm just being fussy because I like the rest of it so much.

Any outdoors beamshots on the way?


 
Colin.

EDIT
No worries ... I have found some beamshots ... looks pretty good.


----------



## COMMANDR (May 21, 2007)

Nice work on the review ernsanada. The pictures were very nice as well. 
I been eying the MRV for some time now but just can't pull the trigger. Maybe for a birthday present to myself. So many lights, so little money.

Gary


----------



## ernsanada (May 21, 2007)

I am running 2 AW's RCR123's in the MRV. 

The D-Mini is using 1 AW RCR123.

Left, Lumapower MRV. Right, Lumapower D-Mini @ 80"






Left, Lumapower MRV 1 18650. Right, Lumapower D-Mini SMO @ 80" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (May 21, 2007)

I am running 2 AW RCR123's in the MRV. 

The D-Mini is using 1 AW RCR123.

Lumapower MRV @ 103"






Lumapower D-Mini SMO @ 103"






Lumapower MRV @ 103" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower D-Mini SMO @ 103" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## jsw4178 (May 21, 2007)

Great review!


----------



## vic2367 (May 22, 2007)

nice review,,,so tempted to get this light,,,


----------



## ernsanada (May 30, 2007)

I just got the Pre-Production OP Reflector for the MRV from Ricky from Lumapower.

MRV OP Reflector not for sale yet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

MRV OP






MRV SMO






Left, SMO. Right, OP






Left, SMO. Right, OP






Left to Right, Lumapower MRV OP, Lumapower M1 Cree OP, Lumpower D-Mini OP






Lumapower MRV OP @ 80"






Lumapower M1 Cree OP @ 80"






Lumapower D-Mini OP @ 80"






Lumapower MRV OP @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower M1 Cree OP @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Lumapower MRV OP. Right, Lumapower M1 Cree OP @ 80"






Left, Lumapower MRV OP. Right, Lumapower D-Mini OP @ 80"






Left, Lumapower MRV OP. Right, Lumapower M1 Cree OP @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Lumapower MRV OP. Right, Lumapower D-Mini OP @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower MRV SMO @ 80"






Lumapower MRV OP @ 80"






Lumapower MRV SMO @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower MRV OP @ 80" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower MRV OP @ 103"






Lumapower M1 Cree OP @ 103"






Lumapower D-Mini OP @ 103"






Lumapower MRV OP @ 103" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower M1 Cree OP @ 103" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower D-Mini OP @ 103" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower MRV SMO @ 103"






Lumapower MRV OP @ 103"






Lumapower MRV SMO @ 103" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower MRV OP @ 103" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## whc (May 31, 2007)

What a perfect beam the OP reflector is giving, is it available now, or in the near future???


----------



## ernsanada (May 31, 2007)

whc said:


> What a perfect beam the OP reflector is giving, is it available now, or in the near future???



I'm not sure about the availability of the OP but check Lumapower's Thread on the MRV. Ricky should post some infromation soon.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the beam shots. :thumbsup: Any chance of getting comparison shots of the MRV OP & SMO outside say 20-50M? That would be a really big help.

TIA,
-LT


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking out my front door across the street.












In real life these beam shots look brighter.

Lumapower MRV SMO @ 121' or 36.88 meters.






Lumapower MRV OP @ 121' or 35.88 meters.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet, that is exactly what I needed. Thank you very much! 

That SMO looks to be the ticket for me. I alread have plenty of short to medium range lights. Now all I have to do is track one down.

-LT


----------



## X_Marine (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice camera work _ernsanada, and lots of it.
Really appreciated.

:goodjob:

ThanX
X..
_


----------



## JAG (Jun 7, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The Ripoffs CO-188 fits the Lumapower MRV.
> 
> I used this holster on my Streamlight 1 Watt Luxeon Propolymer 4AA Flashlight.



i can´t find this holster. perhaps it is a mistake by writing ? do you mean the CO-88 ?


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 7, 2007)

Jag,

Ripoffs CO-188. http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co188/co188.html

Led Light, Look 3/4 down the page, http://www.theledlight.com/accessories.html


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ernie:

is the MRV-OP significantly brighter than the M1-OP with XR-E & SSC-P4 on regular CR123A?

Thanks,

Fusion_m8


----------



## tadbik (Jun 27, 2007)

It's difficult to see the actual size of the MRV although it looks big. Can someone post a shot in a hand please.

Thanks


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## tadbik (Jun 27, 2007)

Now that's what I call service!!!!

Thanks Ernsanada


----------



## Yapo (Jul 2, 2007)

lol it looks so nice in your hands ernsanada...i thought it would be bigger than that. why do i hav small hands?!?! It looks like the size of the ultrafire C2(maybe 1cm long) in my hands lol


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 2, 2007)

FYI, the MRV is *exactly* the same length as my Surefire L2, from tip of crenelate bezel to end of the tail-cap cover.

Obviously the MRV head is much wider and the diameter slightly bigger to accommodate 18650. It certainly feels a lot more substantial in the hand - by weight, the MRV is exactly twice as heavy (without batteries, the MRV is 200g, while my L2 is 100g).


----------



## Ken 222 (Jul 6, 2007)

My MRV arrived.... Whoa! I like it! On "low" it easily throws farther than anything else I own. And though I'm only guessing, it appears that the light is leaving the lens at about 186,000 miles per second. I measured it with a Stanley tape measure so that's pretty close. Seriously, this is just what I expected and I'm very happy with my MRV.

Thanks for the review and all the info ernsanada.


Ken


----------

